# Truth sm for trade



## Djkoloski (Sep 14, 2017)

Looking to trade my new black truth sm for another casting reel would love to find a torque 15 or 100 but am open to other offers as well willing to ship as well


----------



## huntinnc (Mar 11, 2015)

I have an almost new Penn Torque 15 I'd be willing to trade.

View attachment 42802
View attachment 42810
View attachment 42818


----------



## Djkoloski (Sep 14, 2017)

Can you post pictures of it I'm very interested


----------



## Djkoloski (Sep 14, 2017)

Worked a trade out reel is gone


----------

